# Planting my tanks



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Waiting on Thanatos' to clear up so I can see to plant it (I poured water in too rough and the laterite from before clouded up the tank.)

So far he has one huge amazon compacta sword and some sproutlets of an El Nino fern. I intend to divide up the plants in all 5 of my tanks to get them going. 

I have 
Telanthra Cardinalis
Dwarf Hairgrass
Several Amazon Compacta Swords
Four Amazon Swords
Water Wisteria
and a Java Fern.

I hope to get them up and running as fully planted tanks and bought some Carib Sea Flora Max Substrate simply as a test go for planting a tank. Maybe later I'll move to a DIY soil/cap tank (unless of course these do extremely well xD)

I have CO2 Booster on hand that I dose daily and I'm going to get some Flourish next paycheck.

I'm excited


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Two of my tanks are now "planted". All of my tanks have live plants but only two have substrate and are deemed ready to grow. Over the next week or so I will be replacing everyone's lights with either fluorescent or Growlamps.

Thanatos has
El Nino fern sprouts, Amazon compacta swords, Dwarf Hairgrass and a Telanthra Cardinalis.
Mako has multiple El Nino fern sprouts, Dwarf Hairgrass, a Water Wisteria and three Compacta Swords.

I will be planting the others over the next couple of days.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Your bettas will love you for the all plants! Amazon Swords are root feeders and need root tabs. Since I started using root tabs (first I used Flourish root tabs, now I use Osmocote), mine are growing like crazy!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

You should get some crypts, awesome plants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Flourish and root tabs are next on my list but I'm going to see how that Flora Max goes. It's supposed to have some nutrients already in the substrate, so I'm hoping that stuff will grow until I can get my hands on ferts.

I was gonna get some Crypts today actually! Wendt's Crypts but the substrate amount I needed to plant five tanks nearly ate my wallet. Oh well. I instead got the Hairgrass and Water Wisteria, as well as another Sword. They seem to do well in my tanks. Next goal once I can pick up some more hair grass for carpet is to get some snails and shrimp and then fill in the rest of my tanks 

And I think Mako and Thanatos are having a hay day exploring. Tanks are too clouded for me to tell yet.

The only unnatural decor going in will be ricepattyfish5's betta tubes which I am going to attempt to plant Java or Anubias Flame moss on.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Makos tank has unclouded enough to take a picture. There are a bunch of el nino fern growths in between the swords and im hoping to add some more hairgrass OR that it will spread out.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Got part of Vince's tank planted....need some more stuff for him. The sword I bought was supposed to have 2-4 in there. There was one. The big green one in the back. :roll:

Thanatos' is still too clouded for me to snap good pictures.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanatos' tank finally cleared up!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

So far so good with the tanks! The DHG doesn't seem to be yellowing out too badly and the one in Mako's tank seems to be setting out a few runners. Despite warnings of Telanthra Cardinalis being a more difficult plant to care for, it's been growing like a weed in Thanatos and Vincentius' tank. Or so it seems.

Once I get paid I'm going to start looking for some Flame and Christmas Moss as well as get some more Telanthra Cardinalis, Crypts and DHG for my other tanks.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Floramax does NOT have nutrients in it - trust me, I've been where you are since it was my first plant substrate as well.

What it does have is minute amounts of micro nutrients that will probably wash out very soon. For swords and other root feeders, you need root tabs, so try to get them as soon as you can.
Also, the telenthera cardinalis you mention is actually AR mini (I'm assuming you got it from Petsmart). Most, if not all of it will melt on you if you are not running active co2.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm getting Root tabs and liquid ferts this weekend and I'll probably set up a DIY co2 diffuser. But I've had the supposed "Telanthra Cardinalis" for almost a month now, just started co2 replacement (in the form of API co2 Booster) which I've dosed in the morning for about a week now and they seem to be growing. Plus the fact that a few of my plants look like they're suffering from a deficiency made me second guess the amount of minerals and such in the bag. I'd had plans to get root tabs and the like, I just ran out of money which to do it with.


I'll probably get some true AR cardinalis from the internet when I go to get my flame moss and Red Tiger Lotus.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Got my Root tabs and liquid ferts today as well as new 50/50 10,000K daylight/true actinic blue light fluorescents for my tanks (except for Nereus who has a 50/50 and a colormax red and Natal who currently has a spare reptile lamp(uvb lamp left over from my old savannah monitor) over a glass plate lid) Going to be ordering plants today as well!

For now I'm going to put off getting the co2 reactors until I have more money.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

got my plants ordered:








And all my tanks are upgraded with their lights and are dosed with ferts....
Super excited!
I ordered:

3 stems of Alternanthera lilacina - 5-7 inches long
3 stems of Alternanthera reineckii - 5-7 inches long
3 stems of Ammania gracilis - 5-7 inches long
5 stems of Bacopa monnieri - 5-7 inches long
2 Bolbitis heteroclita - beautiful plant 3-4 inches long
3 stems of Green Cabomba (Cabomba aquatica) - 8-10 inches long
1 Crypt Wendtii Brown (Cryptocoryne wendtii) - young plant 2-3 inches long
1 Crypt Affinis (Cryptocoryne affinis ) - young plant 2-3 inches long
1 Crypt Wendtii Green (Cryptocoryne wendtii) - young plant 2-3 inches long
1 Crypt Costata (Cryptocoryne costata) - young plant 2-3 inches long
1 Amazon Sword (Echinodorus amazonicus) - 5-7 inches long 
1 Amazon Sword (Echinodorus muricatus) - 7-8 inches long
2 Amazon Swords " Rose" (Echinodorus "Rose") - young plants, 3-4 inches long
5 stems of Green Temple Hygrophila (Hygrophila corymbosa) - 5-7 inches long
3 stems of Narrow Leaf Hygrophila (Hygrophila salicifolia) - 5-7 inches long
4 stems of Ludwigia arcuata - 5-7 inches long 
3 stems of Ludwigia inclinata- 5-7 inches long
3 Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) - 2-3 inches long
1 Lace Java Fern (Microsorium Windelow) - 2-3 inches long
4 stems of Rotala indica - 5-7 inches long 
10 stems of Rotala rotundifolia - 5-7 inches long

I already have
4 Alternanthera reineckii
8 Amazon swords both regular and "compact"
3 Water Wisteria
3 clumps of dwarf hairgrass
1 Java Fern
2 El Nino ferns

AND I'm starting to see new growth on a lot of my plants !


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Vincentius' tank with new 50/50 10,000k daylight/actinic cfls. Waiting for plants to come in to fully plant.








Water Wisteria showing some new growth!








Vince's Alternanthera Reineckii








Mako's tank with new cfls








Thanatos' tank with cfls. El Nino fern leaf up front has not been pulled because of some runners and growths. DHG has gone yellow in his tank. Hoping root tabs + liquid ferts help.

I still need to get more DHG to help carpet easier, but for now I'm leaving stuff alone.

Nereus and Natal's tanks are being prepped. I have removed all plastic decor from both and I'm letting the boys adjust to the changes before I add the Floramax and plant.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> got my plants ordered:
> View attachment 400274
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you order these from?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Ebay!
This guy has some pretty nice bundles:
http://www.ebay.com/usr/aquaticdiscounts?_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Plants came in today. Had some broken leaves but nothing was dead. Stuff's kinda tall and spriggy, but it should fill out in my tanks.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

All tanks are planted, but my stupid idiot self dropped my phone in my turtle tank water. :shake: I've got it buried in rice, and it stayed on throughout being dropped (it actually didn't turn off until I took out the battery)

I'll try to get pictures if my phone survives my stupidity.
I'm really happy though.

All my fish seem to looove their new plants.
Vicentius won't get away from his new water wisteria.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Your fish will love you forever for those plants! Good luck with the phone! What kind of turtles do you have? I got red sliders for the kids when they were young; after many months, I couldn't keep up with their needs so I gave them to the "reptile gal" down the street...it was so much fun to visit our lil guys 

Your plants will fill in...patience is key; unfortunately, my patience is nil sometimes - lol


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I have 2 Red Eared Sliders :> However they are getting too big for me to be able to care for them (5 inch shell males currently). Sadly though, I've had them longer than any pet in the house so getting rid of them would be more than just "difficult". I've had both since I was 15, so almost 6 years. They were the size of quarters when I got them....
I'm hoping maybe I can come into enough money to get a bigger Viquarium for them. But they're already in a 48g and even that's really small for them. I want to get a really big aquarium for them, but I just don't have the 1,000$ to get a 100g+ tank and I don't have a fenced yard so making a turtle pond is a no go due to stray dogs and wild animals. (I live in rural suburbs....we get coyotes)

The plants are much fuller in the tanks than I had anticipate actually. I was able to easily visually fill in 6 tanks- the two 10g longs, three 5.5gs and a 5g MiniBow. The fish already love them. I've caught Mako resting on several plants, Vincentius is enamored by his Cabomba and Water Wisteria and overall everyone seems incredibly happy with the upgrades. 

And so am I. The visuals are lovely.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> I have 2 Red Eared Sliders :> However they are getting too big for me to be able to care for them (5 inch shell males currently). Sadly though, I've had them longer than any pet in the house so getting rid of them would be more than just "difficult". I've had both since I was 15, so almost 6 years. They were the size of quarters when I got them....
> I'm hoping maybe I can come into enough money to get a bigger Viquarium for them. But they're already in a 48g and even that's really small for them. I want to get a really big aquarium for them, but I just don't have the 1,000$ to get a 100g+ tank and I don't have a fenced yard so making a turtle pond is a no go due to stray dogs and wild animals. (I live in rural suburbs....we get coyotes)
> 
> The plants are much fuller in the tanks than I had anticipate actually. I was able to easily visually fill in 6 tanks- the two 10g longs, three 5.5gs and a 5g MiniBow. The fish already love them. I've caught Mako resting on several plants, Vincentius is enamored by his Cabomba and Water Wisteria and overall everyone seems incredibly happy with the upgrades.
> ...


A Betta and their plants are quite the visual, I swear there is nothing prettier than a planted tank with a happy betta! Never would have imagined a fish to have so much personality!!! I got Almond Leaves delivered today, and floated a bunch by the duckweed; Marshawn seems to love his spot so much, but the duckweed from the tank must go...I am actually considering getting a 10 gallon tank just to transfer Marshawn and his duckweed to...what's another tank, huh???


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Good news! My phone survived! (mostly, the speaker and mic are toast but easily remedied with a bluetooth headset)


> A Betta and their plants are quite the visual, I swear there is nothing prettier than a planted tank with a happy betta! Never would have imagined a fish to have so much personality!!!


You should see Vincentius with his Cabomba. He literally made a nest out of it (tore up some of the lower bushels and arranged them at the top of the plant.
I don't know whether to be upset that he's tearing up one of his plants or amused at the adorableness, Right now since the plant is still alive, I'm going to settle on the latter.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> Good news! My phone survived! (mostly, the speaker and mic are toast but easily remedied with a bluetooth headset)
> 
> You should see Vincentius with his Cabomba. He literally made a nest out of it (tore up some of the lower bushels and arranged them at the top of the plant.
> I don't know whether to be upset that he's tearing up one of his plants or amused at the adorableness, Right now since the plant is still alive, I'm going to settle on the latter.


Too cute!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

*Photo heavy warning*

I also planted my roommate's tank but she was asleep when I snapped photos so I decided to wait til later to snap photos.
Plants are not arranged for aesthetics of a planned looking tank but rather mixed together so that the resulting growth will be very varied and natural looking (I hope)


Vincentius' tank








Mako's Tank (who got a water top off after I snapped pictures)








Thanatos' Tank








Natal's Tank








Nereus' Tank









Cabomba before








Vincentius vs. Cabomba results


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice! Looks like Vincentius got it his way


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

He actually has completely uprooted the Cabomba so I'm going to see if it grows roots while floating or dies and then decide from there if it stays.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm picturing your fish going at that cabomba like a temperamental interior designer. "No, no, no! This is all WRONG!" XD


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I think he was trying to sleep in it but kept ripping it up and then finally just went raaaah and tore it up


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's so weird your boy is ripping apart your Cabomba like that. My girls absolutely love theirs and actually rest in them.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I think it was weak from the shipping because he was trying to rest in it but he's a clumsy little EEHMPK and was just tearing it up...I may get some more later if I have to trash that one.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

If you want, PM me, and I can suggest a seller. The seller that sold me mine, he was very nice and I am planning on buying some more from him.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

If I need to replace I'll remember to contact you! I'm hoping the Cabomba will just take root while floating and grow. Tomorrow I dose API Leaf Zone!

Once the plants get in thicker I'll probably add some Nerites and Ghost Shrimp to my 5s and some pygmy cories(6 or so) and maybe some nerites or ghost shrimp to my 10s

Aqadvisor says I can add:
2 Nerites and 2 ghost shrimp to my 5s
and
6 pygmy cories,2 nerites and 4 ghost shrimp to my 10s


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I guess I'll kinda start keeping this as a planted tank journal?
Anyway dosed Leaf Zone today and CO2 Booster.

Water Wisterias are growing in nicely, like weeds actually I see a new growth of leaves nearly everyday, as well as my Alternantheras. The pre-established swords are pretty much exploding since I added Root Tabs.

Nereus' tank is looking kind of pathetic with all the short scraggly plants in them. Only his Water Wisteria is really seeming to grow (go figure)

The Cabomba melted. Theres a tiny bit left in the gravel but I'll probably buy more later.

Of all the plants across my tanks, I think the Alternantheras are my favorite hands down. would love to eventually make a tank of different Alternanthera cultivars since they come in different colors :>


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a shame the Cabomba melted, maybe it just didn't like the trip? What kind of substrate do you have for them? If mine start growing like mad, I can always send some clippings your way.

Edit: Actually looking back at your photo's that doesn't look like Cabomba at all personally.










^^ Is what mine looks like after being in the tank for 4 days now.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Oops saw this and never answered.
The seller said Green Cabomba but who knows? Maybe it was a young plant, maybe it was weak to begin with, maybe the Texas heat baked it enough to kill it off when it hit my tank. My substrate for my tanks consists of FloraMax and gravel, for that tank it was like the smooth natural looking gravel.

Today's Update:
I ran out of co2 booster 2 days ago. Dosed Leaf Zone today.

So far I've only had three more plants melt. Two of which survived and put out new growth. I have a sneaking suspicion it's my Hygrophila corymbosa. Between me and my roommate we've had about 8 of the Hygrophilas melt including ones we've bought previously. Probably something with my well water? Water Wisteria does great though so I don't know.

Nereus' tank is looking sad, pathetic and mostly dead. I need to get some more gravel and get snails in. There's a huge algae bloom threatening to take over, but the plants are showing new growth so I'm hoping the plants will recover and with the help of some snails, choke out the algae. And then I can stick some big healthy plants in and get that tank ready for the pygmy cories I want to put in.

My Alternantheras are exploding. The one in Vince's tank is almost purple on top of the leaves and the leaves underneath are a bright magenta!
The one in Thanatos tank is almost two plants and could probably be clipped and moved to another spot. However they aren't quite as red as Vince's.
The ones in Natal's tank grew like weeds. Most of them were tiny, less than an inch tall break offs of the mother plant that is now in Serafino's tank. The smallest (shaded by a rock) is still an inch but still alive. The others are 2.5-3 inches tall at least. The new sword in the back of Natal's tank is looking a bit sad, but alive.

Everything in Fino's tank survived and is growing back after being shipped in.

I'm not sure if the rose sword survived but I think it might be in Mako's tank. Same with a lot of my bacopa, rotala and ludwigia. Nothing was labeled so I can't be sure what was what to begin with or what survived. Then I spread it across tanks so I have no idea beyond the plants that were already there.


I'll have to wait a few more weeks to a month or so before I can start putting Cories in Natal's tank. The plants haven't quite made enough hiding places....yet.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

If it was the well water, wouldn't all the plants be effected? It seems that some of the plants aren't liking something, maybe the hardness? My water is super soft and yesterday I just bought 2 more bunches of Cabomba because the other bunches were turning out so great I wanted more.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

My water is pretty hard actually. The well is about 45 years old so its not surprising
. I'll just have to stick to stuff like Alternanthera and Swords. Not that I'm complaining. I'd make a whole tank of Alternanthera cultivars if I could just because they're so pretty.

Glad to hear you're having luck with your Cabomba. Its a pretty plant, maybe just not in my tanks xD


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

*Photo heavy warning*

Dosed my tanks with Leaf Zone again today. Vince's tank is going wild with growth. I actually had to trim the Alternanthera there to fill in a blank spot in the tank! The first pictures here are from last week's update, but show how much the tank is blooming. Waiting on today's pictures to upload to photobucket so i can attach them. I might also have some videos of Natal and Vince going up today as well. 

7/27 before shipment of plants arrived








When I first planted on 8/1.








Last Week, 8/9.








This week, 8/17 before Alternanthera clipping








8/17 after Alternanthera clipping








Birds eye of Sword in the back-8/17








Some Close-ups of the Alternanthera- 8/9:






















Closeup of the Water Wisteria-8/9








Other tanks-8/17:





















Nereus' tank is not shown due to not really having a lot of growth or plant life(other than algae which makes taking pictures....difficult) and will be shown once more plants are added.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Did my maintenance yesterday. Did 75% water changes on all my tanks except the new three gallon housing my giant Agrius. He got a 100%. All tanks got dosed with a 1.5 dose of Leaf Zone, which got my plants pearling up, which was super cool to watch. Clipped some of the plants in my tanks for the sake of trimming off the dead and moving some clippings about to spread out the plants in my tanks.


----------

